# Feeling confused . . . OMF not answering my last few emails



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know what to think exactly . . . I emailed her again about four days ago and she hasn't answered . . .either my emails keep ending up in her spam mail, or she isn't on the internet often, or . . . ? :scratch:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Feeling confused . . . OLF not answering my last few emails*

She is very quick at emailing usually so I think they have to be in her spam folder or she would have answered you long ago.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Feeling confused . . . OLF not answering my last few emails*

Oh gosh, I hate when that happens! I always want a quick response, but I know not everyone is on daily to answer etc.

Do they know your age? Did they have a problem w/ your age? Have your parents talked with them? Sometimes adults won't take younger teens seriously and don't know what to say so they just don't reply to emails. I know a person who has done that, but,,,not sure exactly what the email said or how it was written. Just a thought...Hope that is not the case.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Feeling confused . . . OLF not answering my last few emails*

I can definatly say that is not the case, I have dealt with Cheryle before, she is probably just not getting the emails because they are in her spam folder. I bet you that is the case :thumb:

Oh and Kylee, don't think I am saying that that would never happen, I am sure it does. I just don't understand it though :scratch:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Feeling confused . . . OLF not answering my last few emails*

Do they have a phone number listed? Maybe you could call her.

BTW who is "OLF"???


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Feeling confused . . . OLF not answering my last few emails*

OMF = Old Mountain Farm :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Feeling confused . . . OLF not answering my last few emails*

Ok now I get it lol.

Yes, I would give Cheryle a call. She may just be busy. She has a bunch of does due and kids running around.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Feeling confused . . . OLF not answering my last few emails*

Talitha, I'm sure this breeder is just busy...or even the spam folder thing, I myself forget to check that pesky little thing out at times. I would give her time to reply and then if you have another way to contact her, try that. :greengrin:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Feeling confused . . . OLF not answering my last few emails*

Oh OMF, I get it now.

Last time I spoke to Cheryle she said she was trying to stay off of the computer more due to her hands (tendonitis from all those years of milking) so I would suggest you send her your phone number and ask her to call or call her. 90% of me & Cheryle's conversations are done over the phone. She tries to avoid emailing more and more, but has no problem gabbing over the phone. :dance: 
And yep, Cheryle is one of the busiest women I know. :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

does anyone have her number?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you checked her website?

Talitha, sometimes people need to understand that others have alot of other things going in their lives. I know that hubby is going to be putting his foot down with me soon about being on the internet so much at night when we are at home also (he thinks that I am doing homework right now - which I should be). We just have to take life in stride. You are going to get yourself all worked up over something so small and stress yourself out again - BREATHE - it will be ok.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm a rush rush person . . . :doh: . . . so I will force myself to wait . . . but I'm scared someone else is going to get ahead of me in the lists for bucklings . . . but then I can always go to Twin Creeks . . .  I hope . . . ray:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Last weekend Cheryle told me she was under the weather coming back from a show weekend. So that may be it. Also which email did you use? Because she is normally very responsible at responding. Did you try [email protected]?


----------

